

Halo Developers Start Company To Develop Games For iPhone - boundlessdreamz
http://arstechnica.com/journals/thumbs.ars/2008/11/13/former-halo-wars-employees-leave-microsoft-for-iphone-gaming

======
stillmotion
Leaving Halo Wars for a Chess game? I guess that works.

